# Sub $1000 27" monitor for photo editing



## Phenix205 (Jul 12, 2014)

Any recommendations? I just bought a Spyder4Pro calibration kit. I used to use a Sony XBR6 52" TV for some casual shot editing, but wanted to do more serious editing for landscape. Thanks!


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 12, 2014)

I bought a Auria 27" 2560x1440 from micro center, I liked it so much I bought 2. Paid 399$ each. I used the spyderpro on them but was very unpleasant with the results. Bought color munki and they now match each other. It's a good monitor from Korea, I think it may have the same insides as the the apple displays. It's a great monitor for a great price.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an LG 27EA33; it calibrated fine with my i1 Display Pro. It has a brick power adapter rather than a full-weight cord, unusual but it is one less stiff cable hanging from the back of one's desk.

Jim


----------



## kphoto99 (Jul 12, 2014)

My Dell U2711 was around $600 on sale, I have it at home and love it, it is 2560x1440. Sometimes you can find the 30" version for around $1000. I have 2 of them in the office, they are 2560x1600. They are the best monitors I have ever used.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2014)

There are various issues with monitors, and they are not always apparent. Obviously, color gamut is important, but so is the back lighting. Some monitors (like my cheap Samsung 27 inch) do not have even back lighting. This can cause issues with calibration, and end up displaying colors wrong.


However, its a lot like buying a camera lens, you pay a lot more to get a small increment of improvement, and you have to decide how much you are willing to pay for each 0.1% improvement.


Personally, I prefer to spend the money on lenses, I calibrate my monitor, and prints match reasonably well and after tweaking the brightness in the Lightroom print module, they are very close. Since I already use Lightroom, it costs no more to get them very close.


If you do not look at your monitor straight on, a IPS panel will help reduce fading and loss of contrast from viewing at a angle. This helps to prevent you from adding contrast when its not wanted or needed.


Backlit displays have more even lighting than side lit displays.


You should be able to do quite well for under $1,000.


I prefer to stay away from shiny screens, reflections really make it hard to edit. Get a non-reflective screen.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

I am happy with my Dell 2713. Decent color reproduction, good resolution, energy efficient, affordable and good range of connections.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the earlier generation NEC 27" and 30" and I've been very pleased:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1006641-REG/nec_pa272w_bk_multisync_pro_27_gb_r.html


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2014)

The dell U3011. I have a pair of them @ 850$ on a Newegg sale 6 months ago. You should see them drop again by the end of this year but a fantastically accurate monitor and calibrates like a champ.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you all. It appears that NEC, Eizo, and Dell are the top brands for this price range. The pricing for Eizo CX271 is not yet available. Will wait a little and see.


----------



## carson (Jul 17, 2014)

I am in the midst of upgrading mine, looking at getting a 27 inch, either dell or an asus, read some reviews, still not quite sure. http://thedigitalcamera.net/best-monitor-for-photo-editing-and-photography/


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 17, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> The dell U3011. I have a pair of them @ 850$ on a Newegg sale 6 months ago. You should see them drop again by the end of this year but a fantastically accurate monitor and calibrates like a champ.



$850 for a pair? Wow! Time to look at newegg!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The dell U3011. I have a pair of them @ 850$ on a Newegg sale 6 months ago. You should see them drop again by the end of this year but a fantastically accurate monitor and calibrates like a champ.
> ...



 whoops. I meant I have a pair of them and paid @ 850$ each.


----------



## Ryan2tawfiq (Feb 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are various issues with monitors, and they are not always apparent. Obviously, color gamut is important, but so is the back lighting. Some monitors (like my cheap Samsung 27 inch) do not have even back lighting. This can cause issues with calibration, and end up displaying colors wrong.
> 
> 
> However, its a lot like buying a camera lens, you pay a lot more to get a small increment of improvement, and you have to decide how much you are willing to pay for each 0.1% improvement.
> ...


Thank you Mt Spokane Photography for your suggestions. Would you please suggest me a pc monitor under $150?


----------



## docsmith (Feb 3, 2018)

Love my Benq sw2700pt.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 3, 2018)

Viewsonic. But get 32 inch! Much more pleasant to work with. VP3268-4K. 27 inch version also getting good reviews.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 3, 2018)

On boxing day I got a pair of Monoprice 27in 4K 3840x2160 ActiveHDR monitors. They were $249, now $399 but they go on sale very often.
They are lovely, search for Product # 27771


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 4, 2018)

docsmith said:


> Love my Benq sw2700pt.



Me too - awesome monitor - displays sRGB and RGB -- About $600 at B&H and Amazon ... other places too.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 24, 2018)

Phenix205 said:


> Any recommendations? I just bought a Spyder4Pro calibration kit. I used to use a Sony XBR6 52" TV for some casual shot editing, but wanted to do more serious editing for landscape. Thanks!



BenQ 2700PT


----------



## Talys (Mar 18, 2018)

Benq 32" 2k monitor 

The price is spectacular (about $500 USD), it's huge, and the color gamut is good. It also comes with a programmable puck, that you can configure with hotkeys for a few one-button color settings.

Personally, I also prefer 2k to 4k for photo stuff, because not very many people out there have 4k (and I like to see things as they would). Not that many people have 2k either, but because the monitor is so large, the pixel density is only slightly more than a 1080p on the average monitor.


----------

